# I have MOVED IN! Yay!



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

and my first shopping trip consisted of a coffee maker and coffee, (thinking they still supplied "freebie" filters with the coffee maker, which they DO NOT anymore... 
a shower rod, and shower curtain, a trash can, and a few other items that catch the eye whilst roaming the aisles.
But of course, you dont always get everything you need. how handy a simple item can become when you dont have it!

But I guess the good news is that I am finally moved in, and had my first over-nighter on Sunday...

Its definitely a feeling of freedom, but also a bit sad about not getting to see my kid everyday.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats. You needed to get out of that house. Even if you won't see your kids as much, when you see them you'll all be so much happier!

Nice to hear good news around here!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations Shoo. I'm happy for you that you are finally in your own place. I know you will miss seeing your kid everyday but you should now be able to at least find some peace.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

good to hear buddy! I've done the paper towel coffee filter lots of times... I even got pretty good at keeping the grounds out of the pot. eventually I went and bought a reusable gold mesh filter that fits the basket.

This past week I went out and bought my first big screen TV. I didn't get a whole lot of sleep since when I wasn't partying with friends I was up movie watching...

I definitely miss seeing my son every day, but have also enjoyed the freedom on not having to be adult in charge all the time. Lately my W has decided to step up her parenting and it is showing a little bit. I can't wait until tomorrow to have some time with him!


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

You use drip coffee! You Americans have no idea. You drink the worst coffee in the world, no, that's not true. The British have worse.. Stove top expresso link for you

I can not bear the thought of you suffering with inferior coffee.

Expresso Maker - 6 Cups


*Congrats shoo. *
Just be ready for the. "now what" feeling after you have had the focus of the move.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

a good strong cup of drip using fresh ground medium roasted beans and a half decent maker is a real good morning coffee. for after supper I'll pull out the french press.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Lon said:


> a good strong cup of drip using fresh ground medium roasted beans and a half decent maker is a real good morning coffee. for after supper I'll pull out the french press.



I was in the states a couple of years ago and the coffee wasn't that bad. I suppose. Filter coffee is so strong though Especially Robusta


Robusta coffee (drip brewed)	140 - 200 mg caffeine per 6 ounce average cup


Arabica coffee (drip brewed)	75 - 130mg [/B]average 6 ounce cup


Arabica/Excelsa blend coffee (drip brewed)	40 - 60 mg average 6 ounce cup


Espresso (typical serving)	30 - 50 mg average 1 ounce shot


Instant coffee	40 - 100 mg average 6 ounce cup


97% decaf coffee	3 - 6 mg caffeine per 6-7 ounces average cup


99.92% Euro decaf standard coffee	8 - 16 mg caffeine per 6-7 ounce 
average cup


Hot cocoa	10 - 15 mg caffeine per 6-7 ounce cup


Milk chocolate candy bar	30 - 50 mg caffeine per 6 ounce bar


Coke, Pepsi, Mountain Dew soda	20 - 26 mg caffeine per 6-7 ounce drink


Black tea (brewed)	40 - 60 mg per 6-7 ounce average cup

Exciting things to consider for Shoo in his new house. 

*Tomorrows exciting subject.. 
*Are Solar Panels a manly way to generate power?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats to you Shoo!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sh!t, right now Im living out of a cooler with ice in it for my refrigerator... 
Out of cash and no refrigerator. Need a washer and dryer too...
Crap,, how did those folks do it back in the day,,, say,, 1840's???
I think they started with digging a hole, and it involved cow poo?


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Rent to own? :scratchhead: Or a used refridgerator. Mini fridge like they have for college students? There must be some affordable way to get your hands on one.

There's always the local laundrymat for the clothes. 

A shopping trip to Walmart when you have a new place is a dangerous thing. I remember outfitting my new apartment with my daughter and I spent all my Christmas bonus money on "sundries". Fortunately an apartment comes with a fridge. 

What a real shame is that I practically GAVE AWAY a fairly new fridge, washer and dryer and a bunch of furniture when I move out of our house. I would've LOVED to have donated all to someone like yourself. 

Just be glad you are GONE and have visitation with your daughter regularly. Take the time to enjoy life and your freedom and do what you want to do. 

Just hold off on dating though..Time to take time out for YOURSELF and your daughter. Be the best person and father you can be. 

There's always the local laundermat for the clothes.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Laundromat and Walmart for a few extra T shirts and things. You don't really want to spend half your time in the laundromat. One big wash in two industrial machines and then straight in all available dryers. 
Welcome to being 20 again

*Fridge.*
One of the things I found hard was to adjust the amount of food I bought. While you have no Fridge 7/11 is your friend! Get the 1/2 pint and leave it in a cooler. A good one will keep it for about three days. Buy food on the way home. All the stuff you really like, no compromises. No frigging lentils in my house

You will be surprised how much money you don't need. 

EbAy . Seriously. Don't buy new.


----------



## Walt (Jul 17, 2011)

Shoom,

Nice to see that you finally got out of Dodge. Go slow, buy only what you need and look at 2nd hand stores if need be. 

You can buy some nice, gently used small appliances (blender, toaster, etc.) there for pennies on the dollar.

Best of luck!

-Walt


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone. I think I have the fridge situation worked out. I found a few dollar stores around here, and found an appliance resale shop close to the new house. I finally get my new mail key today, and that will be a milestone in terms of "officializing" the new place. I have my daughter with me until Friday, and its pretty freaking cool.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

shoo: Craig's list! I bought a great rattan dining set, glass table, casters on chairs both swivel and rockers, made by Tradewinds for $75. (I haggled). Got it re-finished and it looks fantastic. I love it, much better than those antiques I had that ex grabbed.
Drink cheap coffee, save and buy priority stuff. Or splurge on that if it's your thing and scrimp on something else.

Make it a game. That's what I do. My electric bill was $89 last month and this month $48. Yahoo. I like that. And I figure out my errands, the shortest way and wham I am saving gas. Figured out it is about the same price to order and pick up then cook a whole meal so occasionally I do that. Etc...

It's a game until it no longer has to be. That's how I fool myself, constant challenges and they are.

Congratulations on it all. From the tone of your post, you are heaps better than even last week. Read your prior posts. It is so good to read the calmer tones and the excitement simmering. You DESERVE THIS AS WE ALL DO!


----------

